# Jason Graves' work on Lone Echo



## quickbrownf0x (Oct 15, 2021)

Hey guys,

@Jason Graves just dropped three of these cues on Youtube and I thought I'd share at least one of them, because they sound fantastic. I'm a fan (obviously).





Plus that mix is as crisp as a.... ehr, fancy simile that I can't think of right now. Whatever - it's pretty crispy is what I'm saying.


----------

